# Let's see the bald face/wide blazed horses



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 30, 2007)

I love love love the big white faces on horses, especially with blue eyes like our boy!







Two summers ago at previous owners






Oh I soooo can't wait to clip him out! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:


----------



## Ashley (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## CNC MINIS (Mar 30, 2007)

Here is my mare Knight Star's Madison Rose she has a bald face with 2 blue eyes.


----------



## Frankie (Mar 30, 2007)

I so love them!!!!!

Little Miss Prints, current 2 year old.






And Jack, yearling gelding


----------



## CKC (Mar 30, 2007)

Here's Cole....



:

RHA Unforgettable Locomotion.


----------



## love_casper (Mar 30, 2007)

this is miss Ghost, my baby girl.





















I LOVE bald faces and blue eyes too.



:

(sorry the pics are all different sizes, lol. stupid photobucket!)


----------



## River Wood (Mar 30, 2007)

2006 colt River Wood Triggers Independance


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Mar 30, 2007)

Here's my mare, she's sooooo beautiful



: Love her wide blaze and blue eyes!!!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Mar 30, 2007)

"Little Wee Lord of the Ring" which is our four year old stallion having a bald face, two ice blue eyes. He is a sweetheart with a wonderful personality,having him since he was a four month old colt. We are very proud of Lordy with his awards in aged stallion, model stallion and multi-color as well in the showring and attending the Nationals and the World Show. He will also be registered in the Pinto Association very soon and hopes for being shown at the Pinto shows and the Pinto World Show in Tulsa as well. We are expecting some Lordy foals this spring as well.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Mar 30, 2007)

Here is our Mickey Blue Eyes. He is such a sweetheart and I just love his 2 blue eyes!!












:


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Mar 30, 2007)

Here's a wild blaze/half-mask on our boy Bandito who we sold last fall:











I miss his special face.



:


----------



## sammyelle (Mar 30, 2007)

I love Blue eyed bald faced horses!



:

Here is Holly






and Krystal


----------



## lilhorseladie (Mar 30, 2007)

Bandito was beautifully marked!



:

I am not a fan of large blazes, but I have one I wouldn't trade for the world!

Goldie!


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Mar 30, 2007)

Here's Magic Man's Challenger....my 4 year old, stallion.



: not the best picture but...

I love his face marking



:


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 30, 2007)

Here is Blue, my baby girl.



: She is in foal to Jinx and it the one I thought was going to go the other day. :lol:






As a yearling.






This winter.


----------



## DakotahMoon_Ranch (Mar 30, 2007)

I love the bald faces too! Here is Phantom (full brother to CKC's Cole and REO's Lotto) I have just recently bought him from Heather (Mulligan's Run)(Photo by Jamie).



:






And this is another new acquisition that I'll be picking up next weekend from Lauralee in Texas...this is Envy a smokey black tovero



: (Photo by Laura)


----------



## CKC (Mar 31, 2007)

DakotahMoon_Ranch said:


> I love the bald faces too! Here is Phantom (full brother to CKC's Cole and REO's Lotto) I have just recently bought him from Heather (Mulligan's Run)(Photo by Jamie).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on Phantom. He is beautiful! Cole is my best bud. I bet you Phantom will be the same way. He has to be in your business no matter what you do. It's been such a long time since I've been able to spend time with the horses(had a baby 6 weeks ago by c-section). The dr. cleared me this week to do whatever I want now. SO off to the horses I go. It's been so long since I've been able to see them. because I was out of commission for a long time. Vet comes and they all line up for shots(that wasn't normal. I guess they really missed me.



) Cole was the first one to get in line. Love that boy! From what I've heard Lotto is the same way. You are going to have lots of fun with Phantom and I'm so jealous... can't clip here. We've been having 60-70's here, but next Friday night it's going to be around 33. Got another few weeks yet.





Kim


----------



## DakotahMoon_Ranch (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks Kim, I am so excited about Phantom! It's still another few weeks before we go pick him up, but I have heard a lot of great things about his personality and how laid back he is. I am already in love with him and I haven't even touched him yet :bgrin ....Congrats on your new addition - I know C-sections are a chore to recover from! And isn't it amazing how much you miss the horses when you can't see and interact with them the way you're accustomed to...heck, some days I miss mine so much it hurts - and I just saw them that morning before I went to work...hehe I know, I'm a sap!!


----------



## CKC (Mar 31, 2007)

So true.



You need to make sure you post pictures of him in the future. I need to do the same with Cole. I use the same pictures that were taken of him before I brought him home because I love those pictures of him. LOL


----------



## REO (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi CKC! What you don't know is DakotahMoon is my best friend and "sister"! Now we all have one of the boys! I wonder if either of yours have a slipper fetish like the Nort does? tee hee

We have some bald faces, half bald faces and plenty of blue eyes here! I just love them!


----------



## CKC (Mar 31, 2007)

REO said:


> Hi CKC! What you don't know is DakotahMoon is my best friend and "sister"! Now we all have one of the boys! I wonder if either of yours have a slipper fetish like the Nort does? tee hee
> 
> We have some bald faces, half bald faces and plenty of blue eyes here! I just love them!



That's awesome! I did not know that! Slipper fettish.... huuum I don't think he does.






Kim


----------



## punky (Mar 31, 2007)

This is my very first Miniature horse i bought, I love her to death...lol...big blaze and

her crystal blue eyes and all ...Here is my Crystal...Sorry its a little blurry...






Thanks,

Tina


----------



## minih (Apr 1, 2007)

Blaze face and blue eyes---


----------



## Jessica_06 (Apr 2, 2007)

Here is a picture of a Cross Country colt that we are actually selling because we are trying to reduce our herd before our busy show season.http://pleasantviewminiatures.com/_wsn/page7.html He is the first horse on this page. He has such a gorgous Bald face and two crystal blue eyes.

I don't quite know how to get pictures on quite yet.


----------



## cowgurl_up (Apr 5, 2007)

Here's my odd faced, blue eyed boy Tee.


----------



## Meavey (Apr 6, 2007)

My pretty mare Briar Patch Hope Ya Dance:



:


----------



## Arabpintogirl2 (Apr 6, 2007)

Here are a couple of photos of our yearling mini gelding Haaze's Federal Jet Express.

The first one is from last fall and the second photo is from about a week ago.











Jet is such a sweet little guy



: . Everyone's horses on here are so pretty!!





-Carrie


----------



## HJF (Apr 6, 2007)

This is my big (15.3 hand) Paint gelding, King as a baby


----------



## BM Miniatures (Apr 7, 2007)

My Splash Tovero Gelding


----------



## Jessica_06 (Apr 11, 2007)

Here Is Cross Countrys Stagger Lee 2 yr old stallion pictured here as a yearling


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Apr 11, 2007)

Here's my boy Knight Stars Kool Kowboy a.k.a Kowboy. He'll be a 2 yr. old May 2nd. I love his blaze along with his big blue eyes!!!


----------

